# Today At The Car Boot



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A Baume Geneve silver pocket watch.

So I'm in Rabbits gang



























Don't know much about it but an intresting thing never the less.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

MIKE said:


> A Baume Geneve silver pocket watch.
> 
> So I'm in Rabbits gang
> 
> ...










Welcome to the gang!!!

Rabbit


----------

